# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Moczany

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odebrałem wynik moczu i w wyniku mam moczany bezpostaciowe bardzo liczne.  Reszta wyników jest w normie. Jest to drugi wynik taki sam wykonany w odstępie 14 dniowym. Nadmieniem, iż leczę sie na lekki przerost prostaty i w lewej nerce mam kamień 4,5 mm. Jaka może być przyczyna tych moczanów w moim moczu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzysztof

Zwiększona ilość moczanów, które prawdopodobnie przyczyniły się do powstania kamienia w nerce zwykle wynika z diety, może dotyczyć osób leczonych onkologicznie, rzadko towarzyszy chorobom krwi. Proponuję ograniczyć podaż puryn w diecie - spożywać mniej mięsa, grochu, fasoli, grzybów, szpinaku, szparagów, ewentualnie ograniczyć alkohol. Pozdrawiam

----------


## zacheusz112

Uważam że skoro się pisze czego nie wolno spożywać,to sensownie wymagane jest aby przedstawić sytuację odwrotną,czyli co należy spożywać dla pozbycia się ,lub zminimalizowania przyczyny powstawania moczanów.Nie tylko nieprawidłowa dieta mogła się przyczynić do powstania kamienia nerkowego,ale również to, że może Pan być zagrożony w tym względzie czynnikami genetycznymi.Być może ktoś w rodzinie mógł wcześniej lub obecnie chorować na kamicę nerkową.By to zminimalizować, tak jak pisałem,należy zadbać o wypijanie codziennie większej ilości płynów(min.2 l,najlepiej woda niegazowana),a także zwiększyć ilość spożywanych produktów zakwaszających mocz( z zawartością wit. C),oraz produkty zawierające żurawinę(soki ,dżemy,lub nawet sama żurawina), z wyjątkiem lub znacznym ograniczeniem mięsa.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

